# StrikeMaster to Discontinue 4-Stroke Auger??



## NDOutdoorGirl (Jan 8, 2007)

When I was at the Brainerd fishing tourney last weekend, I was told (not by StrikeMaster themselves) but another vendor, that StrikeMaster is going to discontiune their 4-stroke already, because you shouldn't lay down a 4-stroke auger and that is the way most pack their augers on their way out on the ice.

Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I heard they were going to discontinue ALL Strikemasters because they SUCK!!! :wink:  :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Haven't heard, but I wouldn't be surprised...I don't know anyone myself that has one so they probably aren't selling real well. As far as 2-stroke Strikemasters, they are light and drill quite quickly. Their blades do tend to dull quicker than other models in sandy water.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I did not hear this, but actually own one myself.

It cuts great, it lighter than most augers, it's quiet, and little or no fumes.

It can be laid on the ice, but has a sticker showing a side that must stay up, if it isn't I was told it would flood the auger and would make it difficult to start.

I would be surprised if it was discontinued.


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

My 4-stroke has been bulletproof.


----------



## carman (Aug 10, 2004)

I spoke with StrikeMaster and StrikeMaster is not discontinuing the 4-Cycle 4-Stroke Auger. You can lay down the auger with the Gas Tank down or on it's side where there are knobs on the handle. I have had mine since they came out with it and absolutely love it.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

hey mr zippy jiffy guy, i raced a jiffy stealth and won hands down!!!!!!!!
gunth


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

i just purchesed the 4 stoke this year and love it. its been zipping holes up in LOTW all winter, over 2 feet of ice no problem, i lay it down ontop of my otter and its started up every time with out trouble, even in -20f temps. so far its seen alot of travel behind my snowmobile, on bumpy trails, across hard packed lake snow this year from me, my family and friends. i dont think its drill 100 holes yet so i cant say how well it will hold up over the years, but so far so good.


----------

